
Stuxnet - bobbiechen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet
======
janpot
At the time I was working as a SCADA engineer for a company that deployed
Siemens PCS7 projects at quite a large scale. This worm was discovered on one
of their plants. I remember afterwards it was forbidden to use any USB drive
whatsoever. These systems are typically physically isolated from the internet.
So every night I had to write my work to a CD to be able to get it on my
laptop so I could back it up.

~~~
comprev
I was also working for an engineering company who worked with Siemens kit as a
sysadmin. Our engineers found the whole thing fascinating. Something serious
had happened in their "world" of PLCs

------
dekalbcountyman
Good Times

I remember the media circus surrounding this shit. Eventually, it was found to
be MOSSAD/CIA - this whole period during the Israel-USA vs Iran cold war was
interesting.

Stuxnet was important because it was the first State vs State campaign in
cyber warfare, but Stuxnet was a media distraction while Israel conducted
other tangible sabotage..

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Iranian_nucle...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Iranian_nuclear_scientists)

Pretty sure OP was having the same nostalgia I was having

------
jonplackett
How did all the information leak about this?

Was it just from people reverse engineering it, or were there leaks from
intelligence agencies?

~~~
roddie
There's an incredible book by Kim Zetter called Countdown to Zero Day which is
indispensable for anyone interested in Stuxnet:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18465875-countdown-to-
ze...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18465875-countdown-to-zero-day)

~~~
nodesocket
There is also a great documentary on Hulu called Zero Days[1] that is
fantastic about Stuxnet. Highly recommended.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_Days](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_Days)

